# Index Options Trading



## Sasha (14 May 2009)

Would be very interested in hearing from anyone who has dealt with / lost their money with Camelot Derivatives, Neil King. Confidentiality assured.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (14 May 2009)

Sasha said:


> Would be very interested in hearing from anyone who has dealt with / lost their money with Camelot Derivatives, Neil King. Confidentiality assured.




These guys are still in business??


----------



## Sasha (15 May 2009)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> These guys are still in business??




I have just been very badly burnt by them and would love to hear from you/anyone and your experience - You can call me on 0395250505 or Email me directly at harryd@bigpond.net.au. Thanks.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (15 May 2009)

Sasha said:


> I have just been very badly burnt by them and would love to hear from you/anyone and your experience - You can call me on 0395250505 or Email me directly at harryd@bigpond.net.au. Thanks.




My condolences.
I hope your outcome will be favourable


----------



## jono1887 (18 May 2009)

who are they and what happened??


----------



## Sasha (19 May 2009)

jono1887 said:


> who are they and what happened??




Neil King, Camelot Derivatives, claim to be experts in FTSE Options Trading, and all they acheive is trading your account into the ground with massive losses while making massive profits for themselves..


----------



## GRS (2 June 2009)

Sasha said:


> Would be very interested in hearing from anyone who has dealt with / lost their money with Camelot Derivatives, Neil King. Confidentiality assured.




Yep I am one unfortunate who lost around $90k from his poor trading system. Trading Sterling. He milked it for his maximum fees and exhorbitant commissions all the way down and I eventually took over control and got out with some capital left. I believe his system was floored as upside and downside protection was not at all balanced and he had a directional view that was not correct or sound. Hence big losses. Buyer beware!! Is he still operating??


----------



## Scammed_Man (3 June 2009)

Sasha said:


> Would be very interested in hearing from anyone who has dealt with / lost their money with Camelot Derivatives, Neil King. Confidentiality assured.




My story is just like GRS, only with $50 000.
I too had to take control in the end, but I still lost more than $50 000
in about 5 months.
About $46 000 went in commission!
I have since found internet posts from 2006 saying similar things.


----------



## Sasha (3 June 2009)

GRS said:


> Yep I am one unfortunate who lost around $90k from his poor trading system. Trading Sterling. He milked it for his maximum fees and exhorbitant commissions all the way down and I eventually took over control and got out with some capital left. I believe his system was floored as upside and downside protection was not at all balanced and he had a directional view that was not correct or sound. Hence big losses. Buyer beware!! Is he still operating??




Yes, unfortunately he is still operating and still fleecing unsuspecting victims in the same way. Would love to discuss this further with you if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Grinder (4 June 2009)

Sorry to hear that Sasha. I've never heard of them, by the sounds of it I'm glad I have'nt. Sounds like he needs to be stopped though.


----------



## Sasha (7 June 2009)

Scammed_Man said:


> My story is just like GRS, only with $50 000.
> I too had to take control in the end, but I still lost more than $50 000
> in about 5 months.
> About $46 000 went in commission!
> I have since found internet posts from 2006 saying similar things.




Would be very interested to discuss further with you if possible, if you could contact me directly or let me know how I can contact you.
Thanks.


----------

